# Авиация > До 1945 >  Стычки между союзниками

## Милитарист

Мы только что очень бурно дискутировали по поводу книги «Лучший ас Второй Мировой» об Эрихе Хартмане, в топике Учения Красный Флаг.  Собственно, не столько о самом Хартмане, сколько об одном эпизоде из этой книги, где говорится о стычке между американскими Мустангами и советскими Яками.  Там этот материал был оффтопом и я его удалил, но продолжим здесь.

Вот этот эпизод:

---------------------------------------------

Толивер Р.Ф., Констебль Т. Дж.   "Эрих Хартманн — Белокурый рыцарь рейха". — Екатеринбург: Зеркало, 1998.

Стр. 242 – 244.

Пришло сообщение, что группа русских бомбардировщиков направляется в Праге. Эрих получил приказ взлетать. Он должен бы вести свое звено на перехват бомбардировщиков. Биммель все приготовил в считанные минуты, и вскоре Эрих, набирая высоту, шел к Праге. На высоте 21000 футов он выровнялся и начал осматривать небо в поисках врага. 
Скоро он заметил русских. Эрих насчитал около 30 бомбардировщиков, смешанная группа из ленд-лизовских А-20 Дуглас «Бостонов» и русских Пе-2. Сверху их прикрывали около 25 истребителей Як и Р-39 «Эйркобра». Русские истребители шли на высоте 12000 футов. Эрих включил передатчик. 
«Атакуем двумя парами». 
Зайдя со стороны солнца, Эрих уже приготовился толкнуть ручку и спикировать вниз, на врага. Он колебался. Интуиция удерживала его. Затем уголком глаза он заметил инверсионные следы немного выше его собственного звена. Они шли вниз, надвигаясь с запада. Сначала он подумал, что это еще несколько Ме-109 подходят, чтобы участвовать в атаке. Но серия серебристых вспышек на крылья незнакомцев подсказала, что это не свои. Истребители Люфтваффе давно потеряли полированный металл плоскостей. Все германские самолеты были покрыты камуфляжем. Они не сверкали на солнце. Полированный металл мог означать только одно — американцы. И вскоре он опознал незнакомцев. «Мустанги»! 
Серебристые самолеты прошли в 300 футах ниже Эриха и его ведомого, которые удерживали высоту. «Мустанги» начали медленно кружить в 300 футах выше русских истребителей. Американцы не видели Эриха над собой. Имея за спиной солнце и преимущество в высоте, он находился в идеальной позиции для классической атаки. Русские и американцы глазели друг на друга вместо того, чтобы следить на воздухом. Совпадение было идеальным. Эрих снова включил передатчик. 
«Мы делаем только один заход. Сначала «Мустанги», потом русское прикрытие, потом вниз сквозь бомбардировщики». 
На полном газу пара Ме-109 устремилась вниз на верхний круг «Мустангов». Мчащийся как молния истребитель Эриха коротко вздрогнул от пушечной очереди, и замыкающий «Мустанг» так и не узнал, кто его сбил. Р-51 закрутился и полетел вниз, потеряв управление. Он волочил за собой хвост дыма и рассыпал обломки. В пологом пике Эрих помчался на следующий «Мустанг», пока тот не заполнил лобовое стекло. Очередь Эриха пробила моторный отсек американца, и тот резко клюнул носом. Кувыркаясь, подбитый «Мустанг» пролетел вниз рядом с Эрихом. Он дымился и разваливался на куски прямо в воздухе. 
Мотор Эриха прямо визжал, а сам Карая-1 вздрагивал, когда Эрих продолжал пикировать на русские истребители прикрытия. Шанса обстрелять их ни малейшего. Слишком велика скорость. Теперь навстречу несутся «Бостоны». Он нажал гашетку и увидел, как от одного бомбардировщика полетели какие-то обломки. Попадания! Попадания! Однако не смертельные. Он промчался сквозь строй бомбардировщиков в взял ручку на себя. В глазах потемнело. 
Болезненный удар силы тяжести заставил Эриха на мгновение ослепнуть. Он немного отпустил ручку, чтобы снова увидеть арену боя. Ме-109 выровнялись и теперь снова шли почти на одной высоте с бомбардировщиками. Эрих оглянулся. Ведомый все еще был с ним. А его вторая пара? Он осмотрел небо. 
Вторая пара тоже пробила строй союзников. Горел еще один «Мустанг», но его пилот выпрыгнул с парашютом, и Эрих увидел белый шелковый купол над летчиком. Придержав свой разворот, Эрих пристроился ко второй паре, когда та выходила из пике. Все 4 Ме-109 помчались прочь. Закамуфлированные самолеты сверху были почти не видны. 
Оглянувшись назад, Эрих увидел совсем неожиданные последствия своей атаки. Русские Яки и «Эйркобры» сражались с «Мустангами»! Русские следили за американцами, когда Эрих выполнил свою атаку. Подозрительные русские пилоты решили, что это именно американцы обстреляли их. Паника охватила пилотов русских бомбардировщиков. Он поспешно сбросили свои бомбы куда-то в поле и развернулись на обратный курс. Свою задачу они не выполнили. 
Русско-американское сражение продолжалось с возрастающей яростью. Эрих увидел, как 3 горящих Яка полетели вниз. Один «Мустанг» пошел на юг, оставляя позади себя хвост распыленного гликоля. Эрих потряс головой, не веря собственным глазам. Как союзники, русские и американцы совершенно не верили друг другу. Хартманн не мог удержаться от громкого смеха, когда развернул свой Ме-109 к базе. 
---------------------------------------------------

При обсуждении этого эпизода, кое-кто выдвинул гипотезу, что неизвестно откуда этот эпизод попал в книгу и что скорее всего он был придуман американскими авторами книги так как шла Холодная война и им хотелось показать превосходство американцев.  Я, честно говоря, категорически не согласен с таким мнением ибо это совершенно нетипично для американских писателей.  Однако других материалов на этот счет не было и каждый из нас остался при своём мнении.

Но вот сегодня, во время своих блужданий по бескрайним просторам инета, я случайно наткнулся на только что опубликованное интервью с Эрихом Хартманом.  В этом интервью, помимо многих других событий своей жизни, он говорит и о  вышеупомянутой схватке между Мустангами и Яками.  Так что теперь мы слышим об этом эпизоде из уст самого участника.  Да и Холодная война уже давно позади.  Поэтому  теперь нет никаких оснований для отрицания этого эпизода.  В смысле, нет никаких здравых оснований для отрицания.  Но бывают, конечно, упёртые люди, которых здравые доводы не убеждают.  С такими, конечно, спорить бесполезно.  Если им сказать - стрижено, они непременно ответят – брито.  Но вот тем, кто способен воспринимать реальность такой, какой она есть, эта информация должна быть интересной и познавательной.

Итак, вот ссылка:  http://boards.historychannel.com/thr...=1191268828465

Final Interview With Erich Hartmann  (History channel)

Posted: Oct 1, 2007.

Те, кто владеют английским, могут сами прочитать, ну а для остальных я дам перевод.

Вот что рассказал Эрих Хартман:

Мы вылетели на перехват советских бомбардировщиков, летевших на Прагу и мы видели много краснозвездных истребителей американского производства, поставленных по Ленд-Лизу.  Кроме того, в этом же районе находились и американские истребители, а я находился выше их всех примерно на тысячу метров.  Впечатление было такое, что русские и американцы с любопытством присматривались друг к другу и не замечали нашего присутствия.  Я дал команду войти в крутое пике сквозь боевые порядки Мустангов, русских истребителей и бомбардировщиков в одной стремительной атаке и затем немедленно убраться восвояси так как нас было всего двое.  Мне удалось сбить два Мустанга и хорошо поразить один бомбардировщик Бостон, но не летально.  Мой ведомый также сбил одного Мустанга.  Затем развитие событий приобрело совершенно неожиданное продолжение.  Советские и американские истребители завязали бой между собой и это, конечно, сильно облегчило нашу ситуацию.  Они не сообразили, что были атакованы немецкими самолетами!  Русские бомбардировщики поспешно сбросили свои бомбы и развернулись назад.  Я видел как было сбито три Яка и один Мустанг был поврежден, оставляя за собой шлейф белого дыма.

----------


## Холостяк

Первое что сразу возникает при прочтении - "БОЯН"...

Звеном из четырех самолетов атакавал 25 истребителей прикрытия и 30 бомберов..., плюс еще Мустанги подоспели и никто не заметил немцев... Ага! И Джидай обнажил свой лазерный меч....

По книге... Книга представляет собой подобие произведения из серии нашего советского прошлого "ЖЗЛ" (жизнь замечательных людей), где в большенстве своем расписан художественный образ героя... Или как зарубежом назывались подобные книги типа "Легенда о Тилле", "Легенда о Йорике" и т.п.. Вот и тут "Легенда о Эрихе". По интернету эта книга обсуждалась, написано много... Однако больше всего обращает внимание на то, кто написал эту книгу. Два публициста, не имеющие отношения к истории, архивам, авиации... Книга появилась в начале 70-х в годы жесткой "холодной войны". Издана в Америке. Написано с пропагандистской целью, так как в книге идет не изложение исторических событий или фактов о "герое", а в большей степени расписываются в художественном образе неумение воевать советами, зверства в плену... Впервые в этой книге выдумываются цифры побед Хартмана. Однако никаких ссылок на документы, на объективные подтверждения этих цифр в книге нет. Согласно немецких документов по победам Хартмана официально записано около 120 сбитых им самолетов. Все... И нечего выдумывать... Кроме этого, книга изобилует грубыми ошибками и выдумками, говорящими о полном незнании автором условий и реалий советско-германского фронта.
Появление и реклама этой книги сейчас удобна и выгодна. Прежде всего для пересмотра реальной стории. Реальные исторические документы пытаются подменить байками и тем самым переписать историю в умах поколения людей, которые не имеют представления о прошлой войне. Тем самым унизить роль наших предков , всей нашей страны в уничтожении фашизма и спасении всего человечества от этой заразы. Принизить цену, которую наша страна и люди заплатили в этой Победе. А книгу сейчас эту пихают всюду!!! Обратите внимание... Ведь кто-то тратит на это деньги - выгодно значит. Вместо реальной помощи ветеранам - почитайте-ка "дерьмо"! 

Читая книгу "Майн Кампф" Гитлера, вы верите каждому слову??? Так и тут!!!

Потом ссылка на интервью с Хартманом на Историческом канале... Странное оно какое-то... Опубликовано неизвестным, без даты, когда и где, кем взято, вопросы тоже... Да и интервью противоречит словам Хартмана сказанным им ранее... Я к примеру видел по ТВ его интервью, где он совершенно другое о себе рассказывал.

Короче... Брехня!!! Что не стоит даже обсуждаловом заниматься этого... 

Согласно топика... Ну были "стычки" между союзниками... Их было единицы, по сравнению с последующими "стычками"! Это называется "дружественный огонь"... В Ираке и Афганестане, я уж не вспоминаю Вьетнам, из-за этого дружественного огня погибали целые воинские подразделения американцев, которые уничтожались своими же американцами... Вон, не так давно, А-10 штурмовали своих же морпехов в жаркой стране....

*Кто побеждал в этих "стычках"!? Вы это хотите узнать в споре!? Вот сначала и спросите кто победил у своих "земляков" - А-10 или морпехи!?*

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Первое что сразу возникает при прочтении - "БОЯН"...
> 
> 
> Впервые в этой книге выдумываются цифры побед Хартмана. Однако никаких ссылок на документы, на объективные подтверждения этих цифр в книге нет. Согласно немецких документов по победам Хартмана официально записано около 120 сбитых им самолетов. Все... И нечего выдумывать...



Вы уже придумали 1049 побед 176 ИАП :)

Ой.... это  все Ваш бред. По немецким документам у Хартмана проходят все 352 победы. Все! ОФИЦИАЛЬНО за хартманном записано 352 победы.

Более того, я вечером выложу одну интересную страничку из журнала Berliner Illustrierte Zeitung от 25 августа 1944-го года. А там знаете что написано?

303 победы. И это число совпадает с тем что было найдено в отчетах Abschussenteillist Luftwaffe Personalamt (VI) и в KTL JG52 на это число.

Если вы начитались книг Толивера и Констебля с переодом А.Г. Больных, то не надо это постить сюда  :))))

То что Т и К писали книжку из серии ЖЗЛ - это да. и к действительности она имеет мало отношения. Кроме 352-х побед.

----------


## Холостяк

> Вы уже придумали 1049 побед 176 ИАП :)
> 
> Ой.... это все Ваш бред. По немецким документам у Хартмана проходят все 352 победы. Все! ОФИЦИАЛЬНО за хартманном записано 352 победы.
> 
> Более того, я вечером выложу одну интересную страничку из журнала Berliner Illustrierte Zeitung от 25 августа 1944-го года. А там знаете что написано?
> 
> 303 победы. И это число совпадает с тем что было найдено в отчетах Abschussenteillist Luftwaffe Personalamt (VI) и в KTL JG52 на это число.
> 
> Если вы начитались книг Толивера и Констебля с переодом А.Г. Больных, то не надо это постить сюда :))))
> ...


Не понял? Я придумал?

Знак сделаный специально на юбилей 234 (176)ГИАП содержит колличество побед - 1049... Этот знак есть тут в галерее... Книга, знаки были выпущены на юбилей в 1978 году на котором присутствовал бывший комполка Кожедуб... Это победы полка как в ВОВ, так в Корее...
К чему спор?? Это ТУПЫМ надо быть чтоб оспаривать документально зафиксированные в полку цифры... Тут даже и разговаривать нечего.

По победам Хартмана надо знать документы... Не Геббельсовские, а реальные... По ним у него зафиксировано около 120 побед. За 300 побед - это полная лажа... Он сам говорил о цифре в 120...

Только удивительно получается книга "ЖЗЛ", но только одна цифра там пральная!? Ерунда какая то... Откуда эта цифра то взята? Из ППП? Все там, до цифр - лажа и выдумка! 

А что, перевод меняет содержание книги?

А про "постить" в темке... Я что-то не пойму, разговор идет про настольную библию немецких асофилов или про "стычки" между союзниками выдуманные в этой книге? Или в реальности о "дружественном огне" между советскими войсками и союзниками? И кто при этом "победил"?

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Не понял? Я придумал?
> 
> К чему спор?? Это ТУПЫМ надо быть чтоб оспаривать документально зафиксированные в полку цифры... Тут даже и разговаривать нечего.
> 
> По победам Хартмана надо знать документы... Не Геббельсовские, а реальные... По ним у него зафиксировано около 120 побед. За 300 побед - это полная лажа... Он сам говорил о цифре в 120...
> 
> Только удивительно получается книга "ЖЗЛ", но только одна цифра там пральная!? Ерунда какая то... Откуда эта цифра то взята? Из ППП? Все там, до цифр - лажа и выдумка!


Как уже выснили 1049 - это цифра всех полков на основе которых был сформирован 234 ИАП и преемниками которых он себя считает, а не 176 ГИАП.

Итак вспомним:


http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...5584;start=all
Вот тут вашими руками написано, 

_"В Великую Отечественную войну летчики 176-го гвардейского Проскуровского орденов Красного Знамени, Александра Невского и Кутузова истребительного авиационного полка совершили 8535 боевых вылетов, провели 711 воздушных боев и сбили 398 самолетов противника, еще 56 самолетов противника было уничтожено на земле, штурмовыми действиями летчиков полка уничтожено 3 танка, 256 автомашин, 213 повозок, 7 автоцистерн, 7 зенитных батарей, выведено из строя 36 паровозов, сожжен 1 железнодорожный эшелон. Десять пилотов одержали в воздушных боях более 15 побед каждый. Боевые потери составили 48 летчиков и 104 самолета, небоевые 5 летчиков и 15 самолетов. 
"_

Потом ниже написано:

_Участие полка в войне в Корее. В воздушных боях над Корейским полуострове гвардейцы одержали 107 побед, ценой гибели пятерых летчиков и потери 12 самолетов. Четверо пилотов, гвардии капитаны Г.И. Гесь, С.М. Крамаренко, С.П. Субботин были удостоены звания Герой Советского Союза. Гвардии старший лейтенант Б.А. Образцов, стал Героем посмертно, он погиб в воздушном бою с численно превосходящей группой «Сейбров». Приказом Военного министра Союза ССР № 09 от 14.01.1952 Образцов Борис Александрович зачислен навечно в списки полка_

Итого получается 505 самолетов.

Плюс добавим вами написанное:

_Из одних фронтовиков-ассов. Зимой 1939-1940 г.г. летчики полка отличились в воздушных боях над Карельским перешейком. За период боевых действий было выполнено 3412 боевых вылетов, налет составил 4090 ч. Летчики вывели из строя 74 паровоза, подожгли 5 эшелонов, уничтожили на земле 2 и в воздушных боях 3 самолета противника._ 

508 - откуда 1089 - обясните пожалуйста?

Наверное цифра 1089 включает в себя самолеты сбитые другими полками, состав которых после расформирования влился в 234-й ГИАП.

Иначе каким образом среди летчиков полка оказался ШЕСТАКОВ, до своей гибели летавший в 69-м ИАП и 9ГИАП, а?

Как такое может быть? А?

И кто здесь ТУПОЙ, как вы говорите?


Что касается реальных документов - 352 это цифра из РЕАЛЬНЫХ документов. Abschussenteillist Luftwaffepersonalamt.

Что касается 120 побед - во, первых вы НЕПРАВИЛЬНО указали цифру - не 120 а 149. Эта цифра на которой *заканчивается первая летная книжка Хартмана*, отдельные странички из нее у меня есть. Я списывался с Урсулой и ее семьей, они присылали сканы отдельных страниц.

Т И К пишут что вторая книжка была утеряна. Но список побед был ВОССТАНОВЛЕН по ЖБД 52-й эскадры - Журнал Боевых действий (KTL, Kriegeteilbuch) Первичнее этого документа нет ничего! Если бы в KTL этих побед не было, а в летной книжке или еще где-то были, можно было бы говорить о том, что цифры взяты с потолка.

А так цифра в 352 победы есть в KTL и ее можно проследить по спискам LPA (VI). Ссылки на архивные документы я могу вам выдать, и даже сказать сколько стоит их заказать.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

*КУДА ПОТЕРЯЛСЯ 581 самолет???*

----------


## Холостяк

Не понял.. Чем Вас не устраивает представленная мной цифра 1089 из книги и знаков выпущенных к юбилею 234 (176) ГИАП в 1978 году.
Я озвучил эту цифру, представил фото знака, которое находится в галерее этого сайта, с изображением 1049. Эта цифра есть во всех книгах о Проскуровском полку, в хронографии полка указано, что цифра эта взята из архивных отчетных документов этого полка и является общим числом побед в со дня образования полка, представлена "раскладка". Победы полка я не считал, не вел учет боевых побед, как и не веду и не вел историю полка... 

_1. - Вас не устраевает то, что я озвучил эту цифру?_ 
_2. - Вас не устраевает цифра и Вы предьявляете претензию летчикам полка, которые совершили и записали на свой счет эти победы?_
_3 - Вы нашли ошибку в математике, которую допустили штабные должностные лица?_

Конкретно пожалуйста... 

Если первое, то тут я Вас просто пошлю к первоисточнику...
Если второе, то тут разговаривайте с летчиками полка...
Если третье, то надо связываться с архивами и исправить, переписать архивные документы! Связаться с музеем 237 ЦПАТ в Кубинке и исправить там цифры...

----------


## Холостяк

Я не историк. Копаться в архиве, чтоб доказать кому-то что-то - не собираюсь. Для этого есть компетентные люди. Так же переписываться с родственниками Гитлера, Хартмана и подобными не собираюсь... Кстати, внучка Гиммлера недавно по ТВ выступала, так дедушка оказывается очень любил детей... Хм... А по концлагерям не скажешь... Может и вправду классный мужик был!!!????
То что "внезапно", после многих лет после войны в Америке появилось "продолжение" побед, где почему-то только цифры и без подтверждения и указания сбитого самолета... Много загадочного....

Вообщем... Мастурбируют неизвестно откуда взятые цифры и перепечатывают одни и те же тексты, с теми же грамматическими ошибками.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Не понял.. Чем Вас не устраивает представленная мной цифра 1049 из книги и знаков выпущенных к юбилею 234 (176) ГИАП в 1978 году.
> Я озвучил эту цифру, представил фото знака, которое находится в галерее этого сайта, с изображением 1049. Эта цифра есть во всех книгах о Проскуровском полку, в хронографии полка указано, что цифра эта взята из архивных отчетных документов этого полка и является общим числом побед в со дня образования полка, представлена "раскладка". Победы полка я не считал, не вел учет боевых побед, как и не веду и не вел историю полка... 
> 
> _1. - Вас не устраевает то, что я озвучил эту цифру?_ 
> _2. - Вас не устраевает цифра и Вы предьявляете претензию летчикам полка, которые совершили и записали на свой счет эти победы?_
> _3 - Вы нашли ошибку в математике, которую допустили штабные должностные лица?_
> 
> Конкретно пожалуйста... 
> 
> ...


Первое - первоисточник по 176 ГИАП я видел своими глазами он лежит в ЦАМО. Миша Быков кстати делал выписки - он озвучит с номерами дел.

Первоисточник по Хартману лежит в Кобленце - Вам номер дела дать?

Второе - летчики 176 ГИАП записали на свой счет 508 побед.
А вот если туда добавить счет летчиков *других полков* например 274 ИАП, 32 ГИАП,  которые вливались в состав ЦПАТ, то получится 1089.
И именно эта цифра лежит там.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Я не историк. Копаться в архиве, чтоб доказать кому-то что-то - не собираюсь. Для этого есть компетентные люди. Так же переписываться с родственниками Гитлера, Хартмана и подобными не собираюсь... Кстати, внучка Гиммлера недавно по ТВ выступала, так дедушка оказывается очень любил детей... Хм... А по концлагерям не скажешь... Может и вправду классный мужик был!!!????
> То что "внезапно", после многих лет после войны в Америке появилось "продолжение" побед, где почему-то только цифры и без подтверждения и указания сбитого самолета... Много загадочного....
> 
> Вообщем... Мастурбируют неизвестно откуда взятые цифры и перепечатывают одни и те же тексты, с теми же грамматическими ошибками.



Мастурбируете здесь вы.
Цифры вылезли не внезапно. Вам дать список побед Хартмана с указанием самолетов и квадратов, в которых были проведены эти бои.
Отчеты из KTL нужны?

Или ВЫ ПРОЧИТАЛИ у Т и К, что сохранилась только первая ЛК, и решили, что других побед быть не может?

ВЫ ПЕРВОИСТОЧНИКИ В ГЛАЗА НЕ ВИДЕЛИ.

Если бы видели, то знали бы что Хартман сбил не четыре а ОДИН мустанг и НЕ БЫЛО эпизода с покиданием исправного и выработавшего топливо самолета.

----------


## Холостяк

Я показал знак и инфу из книги выпущенные к юбилею Проскуровского ГИАП Кубинка... Там большая цифра 1089!!! Все выпущено в 1978 году, на юбилее присутствовал экс командир полка Кожедуб...
Ссылка:
http://forums.airforce.ru/gallery/di...472&fullsize=1
Книгу я не выпускал, знак не делал... В полку не служил, документы полка не вел, архивы не поднимал..., с Быковым не знаком..., к Кожедубом не знаком.. Была цифра официально озвучена в полку. Я ее тогда не считал, не озвучивал..., был вообще далеко и школьником...

Вы конкретно то скажите КАКАЯ КО МНЕ У ВАС ПРЕТЕНЗИЯ?

1. То что знак с цифрой опубликовал???
2. То что цифру эту полковые поместили на знаки и в книгу???
2. То что есть ошибка в математике, у Вас есть точный учет побед полка??? 

По первому я уже послал Вас - к первоисточнику. Вот знак!
По второму - к полковым, к тому кто там готовил все доки, считал, писал..., кто эту цифру на основе своих же документов высчитали... 
По третьему - "флаг Вам в руки" пересчитывайте, вычитайте-умножайте..., исправляйте, что там - архивы, документы, математику, выпускайте новые знаки, истории.... Можете всю историю переписать... Ну это без полковых Вам наверно не получится, хотя... 
Дальше то что?

Такая же фигня с Хартманом... Вы тут под боком - "не верите своим глазам", а уже туда полезли - с немцами разбираться!

----------


## Nazar

2Холостяк
Вы по-моему не пытаетесь услышать то что Вам говорят , а именно что эта цифра 1089 побед , есть цифра совокупная и составленая из общего числа побед  полков входивших в ЦПАТ.
Ну а по поводу немцев , Вы начали спорить с человеком, абсолютно не разобравшись кто является Вашим оппонентом. :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

> 2Холостяк
> Вы по-моему не пытаетесь услышать то что Вам говорят , а именно что эта цифра 1089 побед , есть цифра совокупная и составленая из общего числа побед полков входивших в ЦПАТ.
> Ну а по поводу немцев , Вы начали спорить с человеком, абсолютно не разобравшись кто является Вашим оппонентом.


 
Ну не знаю я!!!!
Я тогда и сейчас пишу о этой цифре, что никакого отношения к ней не имею!!!
Я ее только "повторно" довел и показал откуда она... Все..
Что там полковые считали и как - я не знаю...
Я довел, что эта цифра была официально озвучена как победы летчиков Проскуровского ГИАП... Как там полковые считали, с 1938 года, как и сейчас они официально пишут на своем знаке "237 ЦПАТ - 1938"..., или только когда 234 был 234-м, или 176 стал 234-м..., или 176 стал 237-м...

Я понимаю, что "знатоков-бухгалтеров" полно... Вот и пусть с полковыми из Проскуровского "бъется", раз историю их полка знает лучше их! 

С немцами, вернее по поводу Хартмана... Я не спорю... Я сразу скажу что я не компетентен в этом вопросе. Повторюсь, что архивы не поднимал, не запрашивал, не переписывался с родственниками и более того - вообще не интересовался этим. Но будучи человеком начитанным, имеющим представление, некоторые знания об авиции в годы Отечественной войны, я имею определенную точку зрения. Реальность такова, что я не вижу вообще никаких источников, документов, свидетельств, которые можно посчитать достоверными в утверждениях по цифре 3ХХ побед Хартмана. Более того - все истории, легенды, "неожиданно" найденные документы - ну явно фиктивны, вымышлены и далеки от действительности.  Считаю, что их вполне возможно оспорить и опровергнуть. И не только "возможно" опровергнуть, но и следует.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> 2Холостяк
> Вы по-моему не пытаетесь услышать то что Вам говорят , а именно что эта цифра 1089 побед , есть цифра совокупная и составленая из общего числа побед  полков входивших в ЦПАТ.


Да так и есть.




> Ну а по поводу немцев , Вы начали спорить с человеком, абсолютно не разобравшись кто является Вашим оппонентом.


Здесь Холостяк и не обязан знать, тем более что мы с ним и не пересекались никак.

*Тут спор в другом.* Не видя первоисточников KTL и Абшуссенлиста 6-го управления по Персоналу РЛМ VI (это как раз те кто вели т.н. отчеты Генерал Квартирмейстера 6-го управления люфтваффе) Холостяк напирает на цифру 149 побед (неверно указанную им как 120) - эта цифра есть крайняя победа из первой летной книжки Хартмана, той книжки, которая сохранилась в его семье, и которую всегда можно посмотреть. Правда эту книжку он и в глаза не видел, но копию ее можно получить написав семье Хартмана.


Вторая книжка, не сохранилась, а именно в ней как разумно предполагать указаны 150 - 352 победы. 
Но! Летные книжки не являются единственным документом, более того они НЕ ЯВЛЯЮТСЯ первоисточником. Эти победы внесены в KTL - Kriegeteilbuch des Jagdgeschwaders 52 (дневник боевых действий - аналог ЖБД и ЖУСС наших ИАП) - где есть победы и рапорты о в/б Хартмана и и в  Абшуссенлист 6-го управления по Персоналу РЛМ VI - там за редким исключением находятся победы всех летчиков ИА Люфтваффе. 

На основании этих документов список Хартмана составляет 352 победы.
В них кстати есть всего лишь ОДИН мустанг, уничтоженный Хартманом. 

Толивер и Констебль им не пользовались, они лишь указали факт утери летной книжки.

Т.о. у Хартмана действительно 352 победы.

Другое дело, что на землю упало гораздо меньше самолетов. Но так есть для всех пилотов всех сторон. От очередей Покрышкина и Кожедуба упало на землю гораздо меньше немецких самолетов, чем записано за ними. От очередей Джонсона, баркхорна и т.п. и т.д. тоже.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Ну не знаю я!!!!
> Я тогда и сейчас пишу о этой цифре, что никакого отношения к ней не имею!!!
> Я ее только "повторно" довел и показал откуда она... Все..
> Что там полковые считали и как - я не знаю...
> Я довел, что эта цифра была официально озвучена как победы летчиков Проскуровского ГИАП... Как там полковые считали, с 1938 года, как и сейчас они официально пишут на своем знаке "237 ЦПАТ - 1938"..., или только когда 234 был 234-м, или 176 стал 234-м..., или 176 стал 237-м...
> 
> Я понимаю, что "знатоков-бухгалтеров" полно... Вот и пусть с полковыми из Проскуровского "бъется", раз историю их полка знает лучше их! 
> 
> С немцами, вернее по поводу Хартмана... Я не спорю... Я сразу скажу что я не компетентен в этом вопросе. Повторюсь, что архивы не поднимал, не запрашивал, не переписывался с родственниками и более того - вообще не интересовался этим. Но будучи человеком начитанным, имеющим представление, некоторые знания об авиции в годы Отечественной войны, я имею определенную точку зрения. Реальность такова, что я не вижу вообще никаких источников, документов, свидетельств, которые можно посчитать достоверными в утверждениях по цифре 3ХХ побед Хартмана. Более того - все истории, легенды, "неожиданно" найденные документы - ну явно фиктивны, вымышлены и далеки от действительности.  Считаю, что их вполне возможно оспорить и опровергнуть. И не только "возможно" опровергнуть, но и следует.


По первому вопросу я виноват - написал, что вы цифру придумали.
По второму, 

1. ИЗ КАКОГО ПЕРВОИСТОЧНИКА вы взяли цифру 120.
2. Итак, поймите: На счет Хартмана ОФИЦИАЛЬНО записано 352 победы. С указанием дат и мест падения самолетов.
3. Количество самолетов РЕАЛЬНО УПАВШИХ конечно МЕНЬШЕ. НО оно ТАКЖЕ МЕНЬШЕ и у Кожедуба (Из 63 ОФИЦИАЛЬНО засчитанных ему, дай бог, чтобы ПОЛОВИНА ПОДТВЕРДИЛАСЬ)

----------


## Холостяк

> По первому вопросу я виноват - написал, что вы цифру придумали.
> По второму, 
> 
> 1. ИЗ КАКОГО ПЕРВОИСТОЧНИКА вы взяли цифру 120.
> 2. Итак, поймите: На счет Хартмана ОФИЦИАЛЬНО записано 352 победы. С указанием дат и мест падения самолетов.
> 3. Количество самолетов РЕАЛЬНО УПАВШИХ конечно МЕНЬШЕ. НО оно ТАКЖЕ МЕНЬШЕ и у Кожедуба (Из 63 ОФИЦИАЛЬНО засчитанных ему, дай бог, чтобы ПОЛОВИНА ПОДТВЕРДИЛАСЬ)


 
Я Вам и тогда писал, что я не историк и в этом не компетентен... Спорить с Вами я НЕ МОГУ! Спор - это когда два или несколько человек, глубоко компетентных в одной области, обладающих своими наработками и документами стремятся найти верное решение, верный результат... Я в глубоко в истории не компетентен и не имею документов для спора... Поэтому я не спорю, тем более мы не знакомы. Я думаю, это объяснение вполне реальное.

Касаемо по цифре 1089... Видимо ее высчитали полковые из Проскуровского ГИАП, если уж официально они ее озвучили. Что они там считали, я не знаю. Основания для нее у людей были и представили они их на утверждение, как официальную на юбилей своего полка. Поэтому я могу вступить в полемику только в этой плоскости, но не более... 

Серьезные люди прежде чем оперировать источником узнают, что это за источник. В данном случае, про победы Хартмана, я не увидел убедительного источника. В частности чтоб понимать что их за 300.. В начале топика приведена книга, отношение к ней я высказал, она не является и близко тем источником, который подтверждает его победы. По всему интернету информации по Хартману - полно. Обсуждают на форумах, посвящены целые сайты. Однако это перепечатанные друг у друга тексты с теми же грамматическими ошибками, различные смакования немецких "асофилов"... Что-то вразумительного просто нет. Такая же ситуация и в других средствах массовой информации. Я, в свое время, узнавал об асах Люфтваффе. Я не "грузился" подробностями, но некоторую информацию из достоверных источников знаю. 
В частности по 120... Мне рассказывали по Уголовному делу Хартмана. Там звучала это цифра - 120. Она была из немецких документов подтверждающих его победы. Приобщена к Делу. Ситуация такова, что на допросе он подтвердил ее сам. Якобы действительно там было несколько больше, но при следствии было установлено, что не все победы оказались подтверждены и некоторые записывались на несколько самолетов. Хартман это и подтвердил. Система учета "сбитых" у немцев была своеобразная. Об этом постоянно сейчас и спорят. Тогда пришли к такой цифре. 
Сейчас в Интернете вообще ерунду пишут, что в Уголовном деле якобы была уже цифра 3ХХ... Будто следователи "записали" эту цифру со слов Хартмана. Это чистое вранье! Это сейчас я узнал, что уже была "первая" летная книжка, "вторая"..., но тогда разговор был как - немецкие документы подтверждающие его победы.
Там по ведению дела, вообще были нюансы. В частности, ему инкриминировали "убийство мирных советских граждан". Однако при ведении следствия и суда, Хартман привел в свою защиту доводы и документы , правосудие приняло их во внимание - этот криминал с него был снят. Обвинение, в свою очередь, представило архивные немецкие документы, показывающие военную деятельность обвиняемого. Лишнего он себе ничего не приписывал, так же как следствие. 
К сожалению ксерокопии и стенографию привести не могу, как и ссылку в интернете, однако эту информацию услышал от вполне серьезного источника. Думаю единственное - это ознакомиться с материалами Уголовного дела Хартмана. Однако, как мы знаем, было на него заведено два Дела. Так вот с первым, где рассмотрены его военные преступления. Так как второе это чисто уголовное, "бытовое" и заведено по докладу "стукача"... Ну любят немцы стучать друг на друга! 
Хартман, после амнистии и некоторого молчания, объективно отозвался о своем осуждении в СССР и достойном к себе отношении, так же как и о том, что в лагере по глупости влез в ерунду, за что ему вполне справедливо добавили срок... Интервью его тоже по ТВ я лично видел.

Относительно побед я понимаю, что до земли проследить падение не возможно... Там полно всяких нюансов в которые я и не влазию.
Однако, вот Вы строго все считаете, настаиваете на 352 победах Хартмана и тут же допускаете неточность. Сами пишите, что "вторую половину" побед Хартману дописали на основании Kriegeteilbuch des Jagdgeschwaders 52. Где, как Вы пишите, указывались "даты и места падения самолетов"... Неувязочка выходит, вроде в этой книжке отмечались только номера побед, дата и место его сбития, но ни как место падения. Даже типы самолетов не отмечались. Ведь по факту отметить падение самолета не возможно, если только не сопровождать его до земли...

----------


## Милитарист

> Холостяк: Звеном из четырех самолетов атакавал 25 истребителей прикрытия и 30 бомберов..., плюс еще Мустанги подоспели и никто не заметил немцев.


Сначала он был на 1000 м выше всех остальных и его вполне могли и не заметить, и не опознать.  Атака была совершенно неожиданной и стремительной, так что большинство могли не успеть опознать.  Но даже если кто-то опознал, это могло не помочь, так как те, кто не опознал, уже сцепились друг с другом.




> Холостяк: Кто побеждал в этих "стычках"!? Вы это хотите узнать в споре!?


Ну так ведь многие с гордостью приводят победу Кожедуба и ту победу над Лайтнингами в качестве доказательства превосходства советских летчиков.  И никто их в этом не упрекает.  Так давайте тогда и другие аналогичные случаи приведем.  Кстати, хочу попросить запостить сюда те два эпизода с Кожедубом и Лайтнингами.  Сделайте, пожалуйста.

Хочу привести один пример из моей личной практики, показывающий огромную разницу в ментальности советских людей и американцев (а впрочем, это наверное присуще всем на Западе).  Я тогда ещё был молодым парнишкой и впервые попав в Москву, пошел в тот музей, где выставлены обломки самолета-разведчика У-2 Пауэрса, сбитого над СССР 1 мая 1960 г.  В музее также находилась группа американских туристов.  Они с большим интересом разглядывали обломки самолета и оживленно переговаривались между собой.  Там же присутствовала и группа молодых советских офицеров, может выпускников училища, во главе кажется с майором – работником музея.  Вдруг одна девушка-американка просит одного молодого офицера стать возле обломков чтобы она сфотографировала его.  Он сперва замялся, заколебался, но потом всё же отказался – видно решил, от греха подальше.  Но это всё присказка. А сказка в том, что старший группы, отведя своих подопечных в сторонку, сказал им:  «Вы подумайте.  Вместо того чтобы испытывать стыд за то, что их самолет был сбит, и стараться побыстрее перейти к другим экспонатам музея, они наоборот задерживаются здесь и даже фотографируют это.  И так ведут себя все их группы.  Я просто поражаюсь». 

Вот этот случай очень многое объясняет.  На Западе относятся к своим неудачам и поражениям, впрочем так же как и к победам, очень легко по сравнению с Россией.  И поэтому они вовсе не стремятся вылезти из кожи вон чтобы доказать своё превосходство.  Но русские, приписывая им свою ментальность, полагают, что именно это они и делают.  Эта разница в менталитете приводит ко многим недоразумениям.




> Холостяк: Первое что сразу возникает при прочтении - "БОЯН"...  За 300 побед - это полная лажа...


При таком подходе, ваши нижеприведенные слова надо тоже характеризовать как лажа:  «Участие полка в войне в Корее. В воздушных боях над Корейским полуострове гвардейцы одержали 107 побед, ценой гибели пятерых летчиков и потери 12 самолетов».

Сбили 107, а потеряли 12?  Но ведь когда другие приводят подобные соотношения своих побед и потерь, многие говорят, что это нереально.

Думаю, многим будет интересно познакомиться с некоторыми ответами Хартмана из данного им интервью.  Вот я выборочно подобрал некоторые из них.

Вопрос:  Насколько мы знаем, вы были самым молодым, в 22 года, из тех, кто получил награду с бриллиантами?  Вас это не смущало тогда?

Ответ:  То, что я уже был капитаном и получил такую награду, налагало на меня огромную ответственность.  Справиться с этой ответственностью мне очень помогло дружественное отношение моих боевых товарищей.  Я, конечно, стремился отличиться и добиться новых успехов, но это было присуще всем летчикам-истребителям, без исключения.  Но быть героем не так-то просто ибо приходится соответствовать тому, что от вас ожидают.  Я лично предпочел бы просто выполнять свои обязанности хорошо, но не быть знаменитостью.  Это намного облегчило бы мою жизнь в плену в СССР.

Вопрос:  Сколько самолетовылетов вы сделали за всю войну?

Ответ:  Я думаю примерно 1456, но я не уверен насколько это точно.

Вопрос:  Вас когда-нибудь сбивали?

Ответ:  Нет, я никогда не был сбит противником, но я совершал аварийные посадки 14 раз на поврежденных машинах.  Я никогда не выпрыгивал с парашютом и противник никогда не мог записать победу надо мной на свой боевой счет. 

Вопрос:  Вы также никогда не были ранены, не так ли?

Ответ:  Нет.  Мне очень повезло, в отличие от Ралля и Крупински, но особенно Штайнхофа, который чуть не сгорел живьем.  Но однажды меня чуть не застрелил немецкий часовой, когда я возвращался к своим после побега из кратковременного  плена у русских.

Вопрос:Сколько побед вы одержали к моменту получения Рыцарского Креста?

Ответ:  К 29 октября 1943 г у меня было 148 побед.  Моя награда была несколько запоздалой, я полагаю.  Было немало летчиков, имевших более 50 побед, но не получивших Рыцарский Крест и я считаю, что это было несправедливо.  Я также считаю несправедливым, что такие летчики как Ралль, Баркхорн, Киттель, Баэр и Рудорфер не получили более высокие награды.  Они заслужили их.

Вопрос: Были некоторые скептики, которые подвергали сомнению ваш боевой счет.  Что вы можете сказать на этот счет? 

Ответ:  Да, это имело место по отношению к некоторым из нас.  Например, Геринг недоверчиво относился к нашим счетам.  У нас в подразделении был один летчик, которого вы тоже знаете, Фриц Облессер, который высказывал недоверие к числу моих побед.  Я попросил Ралля перевести его на время из 8-й эскадрильи ко мне ведомым.  Полетав со мной, Облессер стал свидетелем ряда моих побед и перестал сомневаться в их наличии. Мы даже стали друзьями.

Вопрос:  Чего вы больше всего боялись во время войны?

Ответ:  Я боялся плена в России.  Мы впоследствии узнали, что русские точно знали мою личность и Сталин обещал 10 тысяч рублей за мою голову.  Позднее эта сумма была даже увеличена.  За меня и Руделя была назначена самая высокая цена, кроме разве что Гитлера и других руководителей Рейха.  Каждый раз, когда я уходил в полет, я знал, что меня ищут.  

Вопрос:  Каким был ваш любимый метод атаки?

Ответ:  Атака с солнцем позади и с выходом на близкую дистанцию.  Участие в свалке – это потеря времени.  Стремительная и неожиданная атака послужила мне хорошо, так же как и большинству других асов.  Когда мы сбивали русского пилота, особенно командира, у них терялась слаженность действий и становилось легко атаковать их.  Хотя так случалось не всегда, особенно позднее в войне, а также у русских имелись особые части с очень опытными пилотами, например, гвардейские полки, справиться с которыми было непросто. 

Вопрос:Как вы оценивали противника в воздухе?

Ответ:  Я знал, что если противник открывает огонь слишком рано, далеко за пределами эффективной дальности стрельбы, с ним будет нетрудно справиться.  Но если он шел на сближение, не стрелял издалека попусту и явно следил за ситуацией, то было ясно, что это опытный летчик.  Я также применял разную тактику в разных случаях.  Например, контратака в лоб на атакующего противника, или пике с отрицательной перегрузкой, что вынуждало противника следовать за мной или прекращать атаку.  Затем выход из пике с потерей скорости чтобы противник проскочил вперед.  И тогда можно было использовать его ошибку.  

Вопрос:  Что вам больше всего запомнилось из ваших боев?

Ответ:  Ну, вот такой случай, например.  Я был в дуэльном поединке с Як-9 из гвардейского полка.  Русский летчик был хорош и очень агрессивен.  Он упорно стремился зайти мне в хвост, но каждый раз, когда он уже готовился открыть огонь, я уворачивался от его снарядов.  Затем он набрал высоту, вошел в вираж и мы атаковали друг друга в лоб, но оба промахнулись и разошлись.  Мы повторили эту ситуацию дважды безрезультатно.  Затем я спикировал с отрицательной перегрузкой и он потерял меня из виду.  Я вышел из пике и набрав скорость атаковал его сзади снизу с пологим набором высоты.  Як загорелся и пилот выпрыгнул с парашютом.  Позднее его пленили и мы встретились.  Он был в звании капитан и оказался приятным собеседником.  Мы накормили его и разрешили ему свободно побродить по аэродрому, взяв с него слово, что он не попытается бежать.  Он был рад, что остался жив, но был очень озадачен нашим отношением к нему, так как им говорили, что немцы немедленно расстреливают захваченных в плен советских летчиков.  Русский летчик сказал, что за время войны он ещё ни разу не ел такого хорошего обеда и у нас завязались довольно дружеские отношения.  Мне хотелось бы верить, что люди, подобные ему, вернувшись домой, расскажут своим соотечественникам правду о нас, а не ту пропаганду, которая развернулась после войны, хотя безусловно во время войны случилось много ужасных вещей.  

Однажды я атаковал четверку Ил-2 и сбил одного из них.  Все четверо пытались уйти на вираже, на малой высоте, и все четверо врезались в землю, не справившись с управлением, отчасти видимо из-за того, что подвешенные бомбы ухудшили маневренность штурмовиков.  Это были самые легкие 4 победы в моей жизни.  

В то же время, я помню как однажды я увидел тела 20 тысяч погибших немецких солдат в долине, где советские танки и кавалерия атаковали окруженные немецкие войска.  Это зрелище, даже с воздуха, как никакое другое осталось в моей памяти.  Даже сегодня, это всё ещё стоит у меня перед глазами.  Увидев эту трагическую сцену с малой высоты, я не мог поверить своим глазам и потом не мог сдержать слез, возвращаясь на аэродром.  

А ещё был случай в мае 1944 г под Яссами, когда я и мой ведомый Блессин были атакованы истребителями противника.  Мой напарник ушел вправо и русский пошел за ним вниз.  Я вошел в вираж и стал преследовать своего противника.  Я скомандовал ведомому набрать высоту и сделать пологий разворот вправо, прикрыв меня.  Я сказал ему также проследить за атакуемым мной самолетом и запомнить, что случается, когда пилот не следит за своим тылом.  Я открыл огонь и машина противника взорвалась в воздухе.       

Ну и американские Мустанги, конечно, встречи с которыми мы ждали и одновременно побаивались.  Мы знали, что Мустанги были намного лучше, чем наши машины: новенькие, более быстрые и с огромным радиусом действия.  

Вопрос:  Когда вы впервые столкнулись с американскими пилотами?

Ответ:  Это случилось во время обороны Плоешти и Бухареста, а также в Венгрии, когда американские бомбардировщики эскортировались большим числом истребителей.  Я был назначен командиром 52-й эскадры и 23 июня 1944 г мы получили приказ отразить налет 
Б-17 на железнодорожный узел.  Сперва мы не заметили Мустанги и приготовились атаковать бомбардировщики.  Неожиданно, я заметил четверку Мустангов под нами и приказал атаковать их.  Я очень быстро сбил двоих, а вторая пара моего звена также сбила два истребителя.  Затем мы увидели и других и атаковали их тоже.  Я сбил ещё одного, а у его ведущего всё ещё были подвесные баки под брюхом, что сильно ограничивало его маневренность.  Этот летчик выпрыгнул с парашютом и я был рад, что он остался жив.
Я истратил весь боезапас и нам пришлось возвращаться на базу.  Однако, повторить такой успех мы не смогли так как американцы получили свой урок и больше не позволяли застигнуть себя врасплох.  Они защищали бомбардировщики очень хорошо и нам не удавалось приблизиться к ним достаточно близко чтобы нанести серьезные повреждения.  
У меня была возможность сразиться с Мустангами снова, когда Мустанги готовились атаковать одно наше звено с тыла.  Я пытался предупредить наших об этом по радио, но они меня не слышали.  Я настиг один Мустанг, когда он уже открыл огонь по Мессершмитту, и сбил его.  Передо мной оставалось ещё три машины противника.  Я сманеврировал за одной из них и сбил её.  Тут же меня предупредили, что несколько Мустангов заходят мне в тыл.  Я немедленно спикировал в сторону и резкими маневрами начал уклоняться от огня своих преследователей.  На моё счастье им не удалось выйти на дистанцию эффективного огня.  За мной гналось 8 Мустангов и я должен сказать, что испытывал очень неприятные ощущения.  Я возвращался на базу, но у меня закончилось горючее и мне пришлось выпрыгнуть с парашютом.  Я успел заметить, что в этот момент один Мустанг уже был готов открыть огонь по мне, но затем отвернул, бросил на меня взгляд, помахал мне рукой и улетел.  Я приземлился всего в шести километрах от аэродрома.  Мне чуть-чуть не хватило горючки.  В тот день мы потеряли половину своих самолетов.  У противника было слишком большое численное превосходство и многие наши пилоты были неопытны.

(Возможно это тот случай, за который обвиняют Хартмана.  Но его преследовали Мустанги и у него закончилось топливо.  Что ему оставалось делать?  Он сделал всё, что мог.)

Вопрос:  Как вели себя захваченные в плен русские?  Проявляли ли ваши люди расизм по отношению к ним?

Ответ:  Совершенно нет.  Фактически, большинство в нашей группе презирало нацистскую идеологию.  По прибытии новых летчиков, Храбак всегда проводил с ними беседу, в которой сообщал им, что если они думают, что воюют за идеи национал-социализма и за фюрера, то им лучше перейти в Ваффен-СС или куда ещё.  Он не имел ни малейшего желания воевать вместе с политическими типами.  Он воевал с очень сильным врагом и ему было не до политики.  Я думаю такое отношение повредило Храбаку в глазах Геринга и другого высокого начальства, но он был настоящим человеком и его интересовало только благополучие своих подчиненных.  Такими же были Ганс Траутфлот и Галланд.  Все толковые военачальники вели себя именно так.  Мы даже позволяли русским пленным учить нас некоторым трюкам.  Так, один из них показал нам как заводить мотор при низких температурах.  Он сказал нам добавить бензина в машинное масло.  Мы никогда не слыхали ни о чем подобном и были уверены, что машина взорвется.  Тем не менее, мы позволили ему проделать этот эксперимент и всё прошло благополучно.  Бензин разжижил сгустившееся масло и испарился, когда стартер стал проворачивать вал.  Другой пленный показал нам как подогреть мотор при помощи костра.  Это тоже был очень полезный трюк.  Этот же самый человек научил нас как поддерживать работоспособность оружия на большом холоде путем погружения его в кипящую воду, что размягчало и удаляло замерзшую смазку, препятствовавшую работе механизмов.  После этого оружие нормально вело огонь.  Я сочувствовал этим людям, судьба которых сложилась так, что им пришлось воевать в ненужной им войне.   

Вопрос:  Многие люди задаются вопросом, как вы, после всего того, что вам пришлось пережить, не испытываете ненависти к русским?

Ответ:  Я понял одно:  Никогда нельзя позволять себе ненавидеть весь народ из-за действий некоторых представителей этого народа.  Ненависть и предрассудки принесли горе моему народу и миллионы погибли.  Я хотел бы надеяться, что большинство людей не испытывают ненависти к немцам из-за действий нацистов, и американцев из-за рабов.  Нельзя ненавидеть ибо ненависть съедает вас живьем.  Будьте открыты новым идеям и ищите хорошее в людях.  Вас может удивить то, что вы найдете.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> . 
> В частности по 120... Мне рассказывали по Уголовному делу Хартмана. Там звучала это цифра - 120. Она была из немецких документов подтверждающих его победы. Приобщена к Делу. Ситуация такова, что на допросе он подтвердил ее сам. Якобы действительно там было несколько больше, но при следствии было установлено, что не все победы оказались подтверждены и некоторые записывались на несколько самолетов. Хартман это и подтвердил. Система учета "сбитых" у немцев была своеобразная. Об этом постоянно сейчас и спорят. Тогда пришли к такой цифре.


Уголовное дело находится в архиве ФСБ РФ. При написании работы овоеннопленных ректор Волгоградского универа М.М.Загорулько дело это получил на руки и показывал мне материалы из него (снятые копии с дела) Там указана цифра в 345 советских самолетов. Дел на Гартмана Эрика Альфреда, кадрового военнослужащего, призванного на службу в городе Вейь-Ам-Шенебух, 22 лет от роду.

Кроме того у меня есть копии наградных листов и телеграммы Хартману с присвоением ему бриллиантов за 300 сбитых самолетов. Если то по-вашему лажа, то такая же лажа и наградные листы Покрышкна, Кжедуба  т.п.

----------


## Холостяк

> Сначала он был на 1000 м выше всех остальных и его вполне могли и не заметить, и не опознать. Атака была совершенно неожиданной и стремительной, так что большинство могли не успеть опознать. Но даже если кто-то опознал, это могло не помочь, так как те, кто не опознал, уже сцепились друг с другом..


Мне это не верится... Во время экскорта всегда смотрят во все глаза и по сторонам... Как тут не заметить? Тем более немцы себя "засветили"...






> Ну так ведь многие с гордостью приводят победу Кожедуба и ту победу над Лайтнингами в качестве доказательства превосходства советских летчиков. И никто их в этом не упрекает. Так давайте тогда и другие аналогичные случаи приведем. Кстати, хочу попросить запостить сюда те два эпизода с Кожедубом и Лайтнингами. Сделайте, пожалуйста..


Ну а почему ж не погордиться за соотечественника? Геройский летчик!
Вот ссылка:
http://airaces.narod.ru/all1/kojedub3.htm

Да и в поисковике легко найти подобное, это обсуждали уж множество раз...

Только я не пойму в чем смысл обсуждать это? Определять кто победил в этих "стычках"? Или что? Их перечислять???





> Хочу привести один пример из моей личной практики, показывающий огромную разницу в ментальности советских людей и американцев ....
> : «Вы подумайте. Вместо того чтобы испытывать стыд за то, что их самолет был сбит, и стараться побыстрее перейти к другим экспонатам музея, они наоборот задерживаются здесь и даже фотографируют это. И так ведут себя все их группы. Я просто поражаюсь». ..


Фотографироваться американцы любят... Эту "ментальность" все знают... Вот в Ираке в Абу Грейбе тоже нафоткались как издевались над людьми... 
Ну, хотела тетка сфоткаться рядом с обломками У-2... Что из этого? Японцев видели? Так они с каждой мухой фотографируются... Это же не значит что атомная бомбардировка сказалась на их любви к насекомым...




> Вот этот случай очень многое объясняет.


Точно... Особенно фото из Абу Грейба...




> При таком подходе, ваши нижеприведенные слова надо тоже характеризовать как лажа: «Участие полка в войне в Корее. В воздушных боях над Корейским полуострове гвардейцы одержали 107 побед, ценой гибели пятерых летчиков и потери 12 самолетов».
> Сбили 107, а потеряли 12? Но ведь когда другие приводят подобные соотношения своих побед и потерь, многие говорят, что это нереально.
> .


Ваше право!
В чем проблема?

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

С Лайтнингами сражался 866ИАП. Согласно очету из ЦАМО лайтнинги в в/б сбили 3 наших самолета, потеряв 2. Колдунов вообще никого не сбил, он в этом бою не участвовал. Согласно тому же отчету Лайтнинги перевиражили Як-9.

За Хартманом той стычки, о которой вы говорили не числится - Мустанга за ним нет. Документы можно посмотреть в книге Барбаса die gesichte des erste des JG52

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Серьезные люди прежде чем оперировать источником узнают, что это за источник. В данном случае, про победы Хартмана, я не увидел убедительного источника. В частности чтоб понимать что их за 300..


Пусть я буду забаненным но

Журнал БОЕВЫХ ДЕЙСТВИЙ 52-й ЭСКАДРЫ это ИСТОЧНИК. И я как серъезный человек говорю. В ЖУРНАЛЕ БОЕВЫХ ДЕЙСТВИЙ 52-й ЭСКАДРЫ это РАСПИСАНО!

А не ваши "верю-неверю."
Ей богу устал.

Хотите правьте архивы, пусть ваши разлюбимые стрижи хоть 100000000000000000000 самолетов за ВОВ собьют никого не потеряв. И вам ГРФ дадут за поднятие престижа РФ в игре Ил-2. Мне по барабану.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Мне это не верится... Во время экскорта всегда смотрят во все глаза и по сторонам... Как тут не заметить? Тем более немцы себя "засветили"...


Да ладно??? То-то если отчеты почитать нападение немцев так часто неожиданным было. Легко не заметить можно. Очень легко.

Сдается мне вы ни разу не тот за кого себя выдаете. Или лукавите.

----------


## Холостяк

> Уголовное дело находится в архиве ФСБ РФ. При написании работы овоеннопленных ректор Волгоградского универа М.М.Загорулько дело это получил на руки и показывал мне материалы из него (снятые копии с дела) Там указана цифра в 345 советских самолетов. Дел на Гартмана Эрика Альфреда, кадрового военнослужащего, призванного на службу в городе Вейь-Ам-Шенебух, 22 лет от роду.
> 
> Кроме того у меня есть копии наградных листов и телеграммы Хартману с присвоением ему бриллиантов за 300 сбитых самолетов. Если то по-вашему лажа, то такая же лажа и наградные листы Покрышкна, Кжедуба т.п.



По Уголовному делу Хартмана у меня несколько другая информаия, я ее услышал в Академии им. Жуковского в середине 90-х. Люди там этим занимались, так же как вопросами побед немецких летчиков. Я тут написал немного, что услышал...

Однако я еще раз повторяю, что нигде, никогда я не видел документов на основании которых достоверно можно утверждать 3ХХ побед Эриха Хартмана. Такой информации, ссылок, документов нет нигде и нет в Интернете. Я просто констатирую факт. Я не слышал этой цифры от компетентного человека, даже как утверждение. Соответственно, я имею основание этой цифре не верить. В настоящее время у меня пока цифра, услышанная и вызывающая доверие, около 120...

То что Вы утверждаете, что имеете в наличии пакет копий подленных документов, подтверждающих победы Хартмана - это очень любопытно. Если действительно такие документы существуют, то неплохо бы узнать любителям действительность, даже может за плату, так как собрать такие документы - не малого труда стоит...
Я с интересом бы ознакомился с ними и уверен, что при реальном статусе подобных документов любые сомнения исчезли ни только у меня, но и у любого другого серьезного человека.    

Да... Я понимаю, что Вы собираете очень интересную информацию... Однако не серьезно, не конструктивно, более того - гниловато сразу противопоставлять тут наградные Кожедуба, Покрышкина... О них речь мы не ведем. Мы ведем о документальном подтверждении побед конкретно Хартмана, которых не только я один, но и все - не видели...

----------


## Холостяк

> Пусть я буду забаненным но
> 
> Журнал БОЕВЫХ ДЕЙСТВИЙ 52-й ЭСКАДРЫ это ИСТОЧНИК. И я как серъезный человек говорю. В ЖУРНАЛЕ БОЕВЫХ ДЕЙСТВИЙ 52-й ЭСКАДРЫ это РАСПИСАНО!
> 
> А не ваши "верю-неверю."
> Ей богу устал.
> 
> Хотите правьте архивы, пусть ваши разлюбимые стрижи хоть 100000000000000000000 самолетов за ВОВ собьют никого не потеряв. И вам ГРФ дадут за поднятие престижа РФ в игре Ил-2. Мне по барабану.


 
Вы не срывайтесь пожалуйста!
Ведь сами то пока не получили и не увидели подтверждения верили???

Мой пост выше, где я конструктивно и доходчиво высказался по достоверности...

Подскажите, Журнал боевых действий эскадры, по которому дописали за две сотни побед Хартману, находится в архиве в Кобленце? 
Потом... 
Как оказалась Летная книга Хартмана у его семьи? Ее из архива ФСБ им отдали?

Причем тут Стрижи? Да еще мои любимые... Надо же!
Игра Ил-2 ? 





> Да ладно??? То-то если отчеты почитать нападение немцев так часто неожиданным было. Легко не заметить можно. Очень легко.
> 
> Сдается мне вы ни разу не тот за кого себя выдаете. Или лукавите.


 
Ну не знаю про отчеты... Я их специально не конспектировал и не перечитывал..., тем более не изучал... Однако мне попадались рассказы по тактике немцев, рассказы фронтовиков, тем более звеном из 4 самолетов, т.е. двумя парами атакавать 25 истребтелей прикрытия и 30 бомбардировщиков - полная лажа. Я встречал в рассказах летчиков, что немцы просто шли в отдалении и не нападали, не нападали и наши, чтоб не бросать "больших" (это было запрещено)... Так и шли без боя, если немцам не подходила помощь. При подходе помощи немцам у них одна группа оттягивала маленьких другая пыталась подойти к большим... Просто почитайте мемуары, тоже самое писали американцы в своих воспоминаниях о немцах. Хотя в конце войны они начали кидаться к гущу самолетов, выпускать весь боезапас и убегать... 
То что вы утверждаете как о возможном факте, то это Ваше мнение. Ваше право. Я вот не согласен. Мое право. 

Я о себе написал, что считаю нужным... Не верите - Ваши трудности... Я Вас тоже не знаю, даже и не гружусь этим... 
Специфика общения на форуме в Интернете дает возможность высказать любое отношение или любое сомнение по обсуждаемой проблеме, при этом снимается любое "давление авторитетами" типа "старого морского волка" или "аса летчика"... Снимается любое "давление авторитета" подобное как " я плавал - я знаю" и значит подобное - верьте моему каждому слову без подтверждения... Будьте хоть "волком", но без подтверждения Ваши слова - пустой звук. Вот это и есть специфика Интернета.
Если переходим на личности, то это уже другая плоскость... Что тут лукавить?

----------


## Милитарист

> За Хартманом той стычки, о которой вы говорили не числится - Мустанга за ним нет.


Интересно.  Но ведь он сам об этом рассказывает в интервью.  И в книге это есть.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Вы не срывайтесь пожалуйста!
> Ведь сами то пока не получили и не увидели подтверждения верили???
> 
> Мой пост выше, где я конструктивно и доходчиво высказался по достоверности...
> 
> Подскажите, Журнал боевых действий эскадры, по которому дописали за две сотни побед Хартману, находится в архиве в Кобленце? 
> Потом... 
> Как оказалась Летная книга Хартмана у его семьи? Ее из архива ФСБ им отдали?


Та которая закончилась в 1943-м - ее отдали летчику, он отослал ее семье - в ней 149 побед указано по состоянию на окончание книжки.

Журнал боевых действий - да, в Кобленце

И еще та его часть, которая за крайние месяцы 1945 года - в Чехии, но это надо с Томашем Порубой списываться.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Интересно.  Но ведь он сам об этом рассказывает в интервью.  И в книге это есть.


В истории 1-й группы этот момент не проходит.

----------


## MBA

Мансур, хотел услышать ваше мнение по поводу завышения количества побед немецкими истребителями вообще. Как известно, "процесс сбивания" фиксировался фотопулеметом, при этом, если даже самолет не был ранен смертельно, попадание все равно снималось на пленку и подбитый, но не сбитый самолет засчитывался как победа. Известен случай, когда, согласно количеству заявленных Люфтваффе воздушных побед, количество самолетов в британских королевских ВВС имело отрицательное значение. В этом смысле, при всем уважении к Хартману как к асу, есть основания усомниться в его достижениях. 

Кстати говоря, про Кожедуба вы свое мнение высказали, а как насчет Покрышкина? Насколько мне известно, в первой половине войны победы летчиков-красноармейцев признавались только при падении сбитого самолета противника на "нашей" территории. Сколько же на самом деле сбил Покрышкин по вашим источникам?

----------


## Холостяк

> Та которая закончилась в 1943-м - ее отдали летчику, он отослал ее семье - в ней 149 побед указано по состоянию на окончание книжки.
> 
> Журнал боевых действий - да, в Кобленце
> 
> И еще та его часть, которая за крайние месяцы 1945 года - в Чехии, но это надо с Томашем Порубой списываться.


Понял Вас! Спасибо!
Будьте добры, подскажите, Журнал 52 Эскадры находящийся в архиве в Кобленце имеет какой-либо специальный архивный (стелажный) код? Как я знаю, в архивах у них все документы уже переведены в электронный вид, что нет необходимости брать сам документ и достаточно увидеть его на экране... В частности и распечатать... Просто есть вариант, что по моей просьбе, могут посмотреть этот документ и распечатать... Как я понял его полное название - Kriegeteilbuch des Jagdgeschwaders 52 ?

С Летной книгой понял Вас... 

Полностью данным вопросом в архивных документах заниматься не вижу для себя смысла. Однако для меня закрыть этот вопрос по победам немецких асов на примере Хартмана, посмотрев имеющиеся в доступе подленный архивный документ даже за небольшой период войны, будет вполне достаточным... Логически рассуждая, если там будет за сотню, то уже понятно, что за более длительный период войны побед будет достаточно...

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Мансур, хотел услышать ваше мнение по поводу завышения количества побед немецкими истребителями вообще. Как известно, "процесс сбивания" фиксировался фотопулеметом, при этом, если даже самолет не был ранен смертельно, попадание все равно снималось на пленку и подбитый, но не сбитый самолет засчитывался как победа. Известен случай, когда, согласно количеству заявленных Люфтваффе воздушных побед, количество самолетов в британских королевских ВВС имело отрицательное значение. В этом смысле, при всем уважении к Хартману как к асу, есть основания усомниться в его достижениях. 
> 
> Кстати говоря, про Кожедуба вы свое мнение высказали, а как насчет Покрышкина? Насколько мне известно, в первой половине войны победы летчиков-красноармейцев признавались только при падении сбитого самолета противника на "нашей" территории. Сколько же на самом деле сбил Покрышкин по вашим источникам?


А что про Кожедуба - у него 63 сбитых вместо 62-х.
У покрышкина по документам ЦАМО находится 46+6, по третьему наградному листу получается 53 - это не мои изыскания - это титаническая работа проделанная Михаилом Быковым.

В первой половине войны, как и во второй половине войны победы признавались так же легко  - при наземном подтверждении или при наличии свидетелей или по утверждению рапорта командиром полка.

Недаром есть знаменитое письмо руденко, где написано: "А истребителей набили столько, сколько их и не было у противника".

А 16 ГИАП над Кубанью заявил в ДВАДЦАТЬ раз БОЛЬШЕ, чем немцы реально потеряли.

ЭТО НОРМАЛЬНО. ТАК БЫЛО У ВСЕХ. ВСЕ ЗАВЫШАЛИ.

Итак. *Давайте уже наконец научимся разделять проблему.*

Проблема №1 Сколько самолетов ОФИЦИАЛЬНО записано на боевой счет летчика N. (Кожедуб - 63, Покрышкин 46+6(53), Ворожейкин 52, Хартман 352, Бонг - 40)
Проблема №2 Сколько самолетов из записанных на боевой счет действительно упало на землю. (ответ: а фиг его знает.)

Итак. Отсюда сразу становится понятно:

1. хартману на счет записано 352 сбитых самолета. Это число является окончательным и пересмотру не подлежит. Его рапорта, как и рапорта Покрышкина, кожедуба и т.п. *были удовлетворены.* и официально на его счет занесено 352 самолета. Списки можно проенрить.

2. На землю упало гораздо меньше. Это естественно. И естественно для всех. Вон Дмитрий Хазанов нашел, что подтвердить можно 80 самолетов. Неплохо. Может потом окажется, что не 80 а 20 или 220. Надо сопоставлять и учитывать, что на 1 самолет претендует всегда несколько летчиков. Что самолет мог быть просто поврежден, или ВООБЩЕ уйти со снижением отрываясь от атаки.

Так бывает везде и всегда.

Поэтому официальные счета не пересматриваются. А вот можно зато написать: 29 числа 1943 года летчик Н доложил о победе. На аэродром вернулся/не вернулся пилот М из ХХХ авиакрыла/полка/эскадры. Кроме того на эту потерю претендуют летчики Е и Р. 

Вот И ВСЕ.

----------


## Mogol

Мансур, что значит "в 20 раз больше, чем они реально потеряли"? В апреле - мае 1943 г. немцы потеряли на Кубани что-то около 300 самолетов, 16-й ГИАП заявил 6000 побед?
 Что касается завышений побед немцами, с сожалением приходится признать, что завышение ВВС РККА было аналогичным немецкому, если не больше. Немецкие истребители числят за собой на Востоке 44 тыс. побед, истребители РККА примерно столько же. Тысяч на 20 побед немцы могут претендовать вполне реально, на сколько побед можгут претендовать наши - неизвестно, но точно не 20 тыс., меньше.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Мансур, что значит "в 20 раз больше, чем они реально потеряли"? В апреле - мае 1943 г. немцы потеряли на Кубани что-то около 300 самолетов, 16-й ГИАП заявил 6000 побед?


Следует читать - чем реально потеряли от действий 16 ГИАП

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Понял Вас! Спасибо!
> Будьте добры, подскажите, Журнал 52 Эскадры находящийся в архиве в Кобленце имеет какой-либо специальный архивный (стелажный) код? Как я знаю, в архивах у них все документы уже переведены в электронный вид, что нет необходимости брать сам документ и достаточно увидеть его на экране... В частности и распечатать... Просто есть вариант, что по моей просьбе, могут посмотреть этот документ и распечатать... Как я понял его полное название - Kriegeteilbuch des Jagdgeschwaders 52 ?
> 
> С Летной книгой понял Вас... 
> 
> Полностью данным вопросом в архивных документах заниматься не вижу для себя смысла. Однако для меня закрыть этот вопрос по победам немецких асов на примере Хартмана, посмотрев имеющиеся в доступе подленный архивный документ даже за небольшой период войны, будет вполне достаточным... Логически рассуждая, если там будет за сотню, то уже понятно, что за более длительный период войны побед будет достаточно...


Вечером скажу точное название и номера файлов в архиве. 
И еще могу копии наградных выслать. Хорошо?

За повышенный тон *извините, пожалуйста* - у меня последствия парашютной травмы обострились - очень шея болит, сил нет. Вот и срываюсь.

----------


## Холостяк

> Вечером скажу точное название и номера файлов в архиве. 
> И еще могу копии наградных выслать. Хорошо?
> 
> За повышенный тон *извините, пожалуйста* - у меня последствия парашютной травмы обострились - очень шея болит, сил нет. Вот и срываюсь.


Спасибо! Буду признателен!
По копиям наградных. Я из любопытства, как вы упомянули, посмотрел бы о награждении "крестом с брилиантами" за 300 побед.
Сбросьте ссылку в приват или там есть мой мейл. Как Вам будет удобно.

По общению - без проблем... Просто несколько эмоционально мы оба, что вполне нормально! Тема действительно сложная, проблемная...

Со здоровьем у меня самого под конец службы появились проблемы. Так что полностью Вас понимаю.

----------


## Grimnir

Вернемся, однако, к нашим баранам, то бишь к описанию боя. Просто сверим цифры:
"...Эрих, набирая высоту, шел к Праге. На высоте 21000 футов он выровнялся и начал осматривать небо в поисках врага. 
Скоро он заметил русских. Эрих насчитал около 30 бомбардировщиков, смешанная группа из ленд-лизовских А-20 Дуглас «Бостонов» и русских Пе-2. Сверху их прикрывали около 25 истребителей Як и Р-39 «Эйркобра». Русские истребители шли на высоте 12000 футов."
Итак, Хартманн на высоте 6300 м, наши - на 3600 м, разница в 2700 м.
Далее, из того же отрывка:
"«Мустанги» начали медленно кружить в 300 футах выше русских истребителей."
Следовательно, "Мустанги" оказались всего на 100 м выше русских. А теперь смотрим, что сам Хартманн говорит:
"... я находился выше их всех примерно на тысячу метров."
Получается, что Хартманн летел на 4700 м. Неувязочка в полтора километра. В 500 м - поверю, в 1,5 км даже курсант не ошибется. И не надо говорить, что-де Хартманн успел снизиться - в тексте ясно сказано, что Хартманн и его ведомый "удерживали высоту".
Короче, брехня все это!

----------


## Mogol

> С Лайтнингами сражался 866ИАП. Согласно очету из ЦАМО лайтнинги в в/б сбили 3 наших самолета, потеряв 2. Колдунов вообще никого не сбил, он в этом бою не участвовал. Согласно тому же отчету Лайтнинги перевиражили Як-9.
> 
> За Хартманом той стычки, о которой вы говорили не числится - Мустанга за ним нет. Документы можно посмотреть в книге Барбаса die gesichte des erste des JG52


 Вот здесь есть отчет по тому инциденту http://militera.borda.ru/?0-3 в изложении В. Бардова.
 Итог той стычки - 2 сбитых "Лайтингами" Яка и 1 - собственной ЗА.
 Заявка советской стороны - 5 сбитых истребителями и ЗА "Лайтингов".
 Подтверждение американцев - 3 потерянных "Лайтинга", погибли 3 летчика, в т.ч. 1 - от ЗА. Кроме того - 5 поврежденных, дальнейшая судьба которых неизвестна.
 Т.е. результат той стычки несколько другой, не находите?
 За Хартманом 2 "Мустанга" - первый 24.06.44., второй - 347-я победа, март 1945 г., но неизвестна дата, зато дата 346-й победы известна, 16.03.45, но неизвестен тип http://www.luftwaffe.cz/experten.html
 Т.е. теоретически 16 марта 1945 г. он мог сбить 2 "Мустанга".
А вы как думаете?

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Вот здесь есть отчет по тому инциденту http://militera.borda.ru/?0-3 в изложении В. Бардова.
>  Итог той стычки - 2 сбитых "Лайтингами" Яка и 1 - собственной ЗА.
>  Заявка советской стороны - 5 сбитых истребителями и ЗА "Лайтингов".
>  Подтверждение американцев - 3 потерянных "Лайтинга", погибли 3 летчика, в т.ч. 1 - от ЗА. Кроме того - 5 поврежденных, дальнейшая судьба которых неизвестна.
>  Т.е. результат той стычки несколько другой, не находите?


Не нахожу. Я не знаю, что придумал Бардов. 

Все так как я описал:

Лайтнинги сбили  2 самолета Як-9.
Мы сбили 3 лайтнинга.

А про ЗА я НЕ ГОВОРИЛ :)))))
И про подбитые тоже.

А Василий сложил все 2 раза.

Обратимся к документам.

Скажем СПАСИБО *Михаилу Быкову.*

БОЕВОЕ ДОНЕСЕНИЕ ШТАБА 866 ИАП
Ниш, 7.11.1944 года, 16.00.

7.11.44 г. 12.50 группа 12 самолетов типа ЛАЙТИНГ производили штурмовку частей стрелкового корпуса 3-го Украинского фронта, двигавшихся по дороге от НИШ на запад в районе ЧАМУРЛИЯ.
4 самолета в строю растянутого пеленга производили атаки по одному с Н - 400 м с выводом на Н - 50 м. Две четверки ЛАЙТИНГ в строю пеленга ходили на Н - 1500 м. После первых атак по самолетам открыла огонь ЗА из состава ПВО аэродрома НИШ, огнем ЗА был сбит 1 самолет ЛАЙТИНГ, который упал 1 км севернее аэродрома. 
В 13.00 взлетела по-зрячему дежурная пара Як-9 866 ИАП, ведущий л-т КРИВОНОГИХ и ведомый мл.л-т ШИПУЛЯ. В 13.05 взлетело 6 Як-9, командир АЭ к-н БОНДАРЬ, командиры звеньев ст.л-т СУРНЕВ, ст.л-т ЖЕЛЕЗНОВ, ст.л-т ПОЦИБА, летчики л-т ЖЕСТОВСКИЙ и мл.л-т СЕРДЮК.
В 13.10 взлетела пара Як-3, ведущий к-н КОЛДУНОВ и ведомый л-т КРАСЮКОВ.
Первая пара, взлетев, пошла с правым разворотом на сближение с штурмующими 4-мя самолетами ЛАЙТИНГ. 2 самолета ЛАЙТИНГ перешли в атаку на пару КРИВОНОГИХ. *Мл.л-т ШИПУЛЯ произвел атаку по самолету ЛАЙТИНГ, заходившему на повторную атаку наземных войск, с первой же атаки зажег его, последний с углом в 40 градусов врезался в землю в районе 500 м севернее аэродрома НИШ, где и сгорел.* *Л-т КРИВОНОГИХ, отбиваясь от атаки 2-х самолетов ЛАЙТИНГ, с вертикального маневра зажег одного из них, который горящий упал 8-10 км севернее аэродрома НИШ, на горе в лесном массиве.*
При последующей атаке л-т КРИВОНОГИХ зашел в хвост следующему самолету ЛАЙТИНГ, по которому ЗА открыла заградительный огонь. Попав в разрывы снарядов ЗА, самолет л-та КРИВОНОГИХ задымился, сделал переворот и с углом 80-85 градусов врезался в землю 3 км северо-восточнее аэродрома.
Взлетевшие командир АЭ к-н БОНДАРЬ и командиры звеньев ст.л-т СУРНЕВ и ст.л-т ЖЕЛЕЗНОВ, определив, что это самолеты американские типа ЛАЙТИНГ, в воздушный бой с ними старались не вступать. Атакуемые одиночными и парами самолетов ЛАЙТИНГ, маневрировали по вертикали и горизонтали, стремясь не давать им вести огонь. Ст.л-т СУРНЕВ покачиванием самолета дал знать, что это не противник, после чего самолеты ЛАЙТИНГ отвалили и атаки прекратили.
Летчик мл.л-т СЕРДЮК, взлетев один, сразу же был атакован самолетом ЛАЙТИНГ. *Выйдя из-под атаки, он увидел, что один самолет ЛАЙТИНГ атакует самолет Як-9, в свою очередь атаковал этот самолет, который сразу же загорелся и упал 1 км северо-западнее аэродрома.*
При последующей атаке мл.л-т СЕРДЮК атаковал еще один ЛАЙТИНГ, дал по нему две очереди из пушки и пулемета, который задымился и ушел со снижением в северо-западном направлении.
В районе 2 км севернее НИШ л-т ЖЕСТОВСКИЙ вел бой с парой ЛАЙТИНГ, атаковал одного из них сверху-сзади и пушечно-пулеметным огнем подбил его, который задымился и ушел со снижением в северо-западном направлении.
Второй самолет ЛАЙТИНГ сзади атаковал л-та ЖЕСТОВСКОГО и поджег его самолет. Л-т ЖЕСТОВСКИЙ получил пулевое ранение в правую ногу, правый бок и палец правой руки, выбросился с парашютом и приземлился в районе д. КАМЕНИЦА, что 8 км севернее НИШ, самолет сгорел.
Ст.л-т ПОЦИБА после взлета набрал высоту 2000 м и пристроился к группе из 12-ти ЛАЙТИНГ, которые подходили к аэродрому с курсом 100 градусов. Покачиванием дал знать что это свой самолет и стал указывать на свой аэродром. Самолеты ЛАЙТИНГ огонь не вели, развернулись и ушли с курсом 240 градусов. В это время подходили с запада еще до 60 самолетов ЛАЙТИНГ, которые встретились с 1-й группой, развернулись и пошли с курсом по направлению на запад.
Л-т КРАСЮКОВ, вылетев и опознав американские самолеты, в бой не вступил. Наблюдал <как> в районе 1 км севернее аэродрома самолет Як-9 горящим упал на землю.
*В воздушном бою самолетами ЛАЙТИНГ сбито 2 самолета Як-9. Летчик мл.л-т ШИПУЛЯ погиб, л-т ЖЕСТОВСКИЙ спасся на парашюте.*  Л-т КРИВОНОГИХ, сбитый нашей ЗА, погиб.
*В этом бою, по наблюдениям с земли, огнем ЗА и нашими истребителями сбито 5 самолетов ЛАЙТИНГ.*

ВЫВОД: Пролетающая группа самолетов ЛАЙТИНГ, очевидно, ошибочно атаковали колонну наших войск в связи с потерей детальной ориентировки, приняв этот район как территорию противника.
В воздушном бою самолетов Як-9 с самолетами ЛАЙТИНГ последние показали хорошую горизонтальную маневренность и при ведении воздушного боя на виражах преимущество осталось за самолетами ЛАЙТИНГ, которые легко заходили в хвост самолетам Як-9, имеющим значительно больший радиус виража, чем самолеты ЛАЙТИНГ.
На вертикальном маневре Як-9 имел преимуществыо над самолетами ЛАЙТИНГ.

/ЦАМО РФ, ф.866 иап, оп.223502, д.3/

МБ




> За Хартманом 2 "Мустанга" - первый 24.06.44., второй - 347-я победа, март 1945 г., но неизвестна дата, зато дата 346-й победы известна, 16.03.45, но неизвестен тип http://www.luftwaffe.cz/experten.html
>  Т.е. теоретически 16 марта 1945 г. он мог сбить 2 "Мустанга".
> А вы как думаете?


Да, я обещал осканить наградные. Вечером сделаю. Заодно посмотрю. что у меня записано про март.

----------


## Холостяк

Уважаемые... Ну не знаю... 
Имею право иметь серьезное мнение и высказать свой взгляд по данной теме. Думаю не у меня одного сложилось подобное мнение. Посмотрел информацию на чешском портале про немецких асов и лишний раз только убедился, что по тому же Хартману одна фикция. В один бой сбивать "пачками" самолеты да еще с интервалом в две минуты!!! Куча ЛаГГов, Аэрокобр... Ладно "больших", а то истребителей. Явные приписки! Однозначно! Я просмотрел всех немецких летчиков, такой ерунды ни у кого нет. Даже анализ документов других немецких пилотов в сравнении показывает явный обман и фикцию у Хартмана. Да, сбивали в один день, но во время разных вылетов. Да, были по два, но бомбардировщики, которых просто расстреливали... Прочитав о почерке Хартмана, понятно, что в воздушный бой он не ввязывался. Его тактика - неожиданно нанести удар и убегать. Факт об этом, что бросил даже свой исправный самолет, когда его атаковали, чтоб не ввязываться с драку. Ну боялся человек воздушного боя. Сбивали его неоднократно и при малейшем сразу бросал самолет. Орденов ему надавали... Ну так что?! Сделали его в тяжелые годы для Рейха, когда долбили немцев со всех сторон и для поднятия духа немецкого народа, "иконой" для наград. И у нас такое было... Что коммуняки, что фашистяки применяли проверенные методы... Тем более в литературе указано, что когда он приглянулся фюреру и был назначен на рукдолжности, то и в бой его пущали реже. А по книгам "побед" видим совсем иное... Прямо Стаханов! Труженик "забоя"! Портреты на всех "Досках почета" и газетах..., и вид у Хартмана как у нашего Зверева... Как и указывают все - "прямо мальчик"... Короче филопед..., а не боевой истребитель... 
Можно к этому вопросу подойти и с технической точки зрения. Я имею в виду провести анализ, как к примеру проводит Гос НИИАС. Это как математическое моделирование, чтоб доказать несостоятельность этой фикции. Я по профессиональной деятельности занимался подобным. Неплохо было бы темку открыть разве что для студентов, так как для научных сотрудников и авиации оная явно не актуальна, так как имеет не техническую проблематику, а чисто пропагандистскую. То есть опровергать придется Геббельсовскую фикцию, а не рассматривать технический или тактический вопрос. Однако с поверхностного взгляда видно, что технически и боекомплекта явно не хватит на подобные "победы". Как и "боевая жизнь" немецкого летчика была значительно короче при такой "интенсивности" боев которые "вел" Хартман... Это видно и по его коллегам.
Так же можно посмотреть по тому же воздушному бою между Лайтингами и нашими Яками, описанному выше. Как сказал летчик из "В бой идут одни старики", что пока одного завалишь - упаришься... Участвует в воздушном бою множество самолетов, а сбивают - единицы, а не "пачками"!
Поэтому явно видно и с каждым документом и информацией убеждаюсь, что все сбитые несколькими немецкими летчиками (назначенными Геббельсом), является фикцией... И сейчас, тем кому выгодно или тек кто глупо и бездумно верит этому (даже сами того не подозревая), пытаются реанимировать всю эту лажу.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

Ну мы об этом говорили уже.

Тот факт, что самолетов на землю упало меньше, чем засчитано, требует отдельного разбирательства. Так это у всех так. Тут наши ничем выглядят точно так же.

Многие спорят с тем, что Хартману заявить не мог столько.
Как выясняется из документов - *заявить мог.* И заявки удовлетворили.

Но на землю упало намного меньше. С этим и я не спорю.
Но имено потому, что заявил 352 и удовлетворили 352 - на счету у него будет именно столько. 352.

----------


## Холостяк

Это есть анекдот, еще с моих лейтенантских времен, по этому поводу:
Едут в купе поезда летчик, моряк и танкист. Тут неожиданная радость - в купе заходит красавица. Ну мужики естественно начали спорить кому она достанется. А девушка услышала и говорит, что кто сможет больше палок кинуть - тот и завладеет ей. Танкист:  "Я, за раз, без отдыха могу пять". Моряк: " А я могу, после похода, за один раз - десять". Тут летчик усмехнулся и говорит: " А я за один заход - пятнадцать!" Ну, девушка сразу обалдела и решила порадовать героя-летчика. Моряк и танкист ушли в вагон-ресторан, а летчик принялся за дело. Кинул он подряд две палочки и полез на верхнюю полку. Девушка: " Эй! Ты куда?" Летчик:"Спать". А девушка: " А где остальные тринадцать палок?" А летчик отвечает:" Не боись. Хрометражист остальные допишет".
Так что у немцев это тоже актуально было....

----------


## Mogol

> Не нахожу. Я не знаю, что придумал Бардов. 
> 
> Все так как я описал:
> 
> Лайтнинги сбили  2 самолета Як-9.
> Мы сбили 3 лайтнинга.
> 
> А про ЗА я НЕ ГОВОРИЛ :)))))
> И про подбитые тоже.
> ...


 Бардов привел ровно тот самый документ. Вы писали "Лайтинги" сбили 3 и потеряли 2, вот я и поправил.
 По Бардову погибли Капитан King, Лейтенант Brewer, Лейтенант Coulson.
Еще 5 повреждены.
 Потом, Колдунов участвовал в той стычке, но его действия никак не описаны(взлет первых истребителей - 13.00, взлет Колдунова - 13.10), что не дает еще полных оснований говорить, что он "не при делах" - отчет отчетом, а что было на самом деле - неизвестно.
 Не описана и гибель мл лт-та Шипули, но тем не менее его относят на счет "Лайтингов".

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Бардов привел ровно тот самый документ. Вы писали "Лайтинги" сбили 3 и потеряли 2, вот я и поправил.
>  По Бардову погибли Капитан King, Лейтенант Brewer, Лейтенант Coulson.
> Еще 5 повреждены.
>  Потом, Колдунов участвовал в той стычке, но его действия никак не описаны(взлет первых истребителей - 13.00, взлет Колдунова - 13.10), что не дает еще полных оснований говорить, что он "не при делах" - отчет отчетом, а что было на самом деле - неизвестно.
>  Не описана и гибель мл лт-та Шипули, но тем не менее его относят на счет "Лайтингов".


Да вижу, и в самом деле ошибся.

----------

